# Cycling the tank...



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have three guppies in my 30 gal. tank cycling it right now. How long should I wait before I can put a pleco in there?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how long have you had the tank up? and i like you avatar...


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Cycling of the tank....formation of bacteria to break down waste. When you get a reading of 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite..and some nitrate present the tank has bacteria that are colonized...then you can stock the tank. I personally have always used the fishless method....but the fish method does work to, hopefully the affects of cycling dont cause those guppies to develope a disease


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

How much does it cost to do fishless cycling? What all is needed? I am on my 6th day of cycling. Thanks guys.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

75cent bottle of pure household ammonia...but if youve gone this far that way..go for it


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

black_bullet said:


> 75cent bottle of pure household ammonia...but if youve gone this far that way..go for it


 LOL....pee into ya 30g


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

As discusting as it seems....it would actually work


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to equipment questions

I suggest you look in the tutorials thread as there is a "how to cycle for begginners" thread in there


----------

